# Por mi cuenta



## marimar

Buenas tardes, me gustaría saber cómo se dice esta expresión en francés, en un contexto como este:

¿Qué puede pasar si uso antibióticos por mi cuenta?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Si quieres decir "sin que el médico me los recete" , "por iniciativa propia": de mon propre chef, de ma propre initiative



> _De son (propre) chef._ Selon son jugement, de sa propre initiative.  _Faire qqc. de son propre chef._ En prendre la responsabilité de l'exécution :


fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chef

En otro contexto será: à mes risques et périls, pero no lo veo bien aquí.. Encajaría mejor en la respuesta... si tu fais cela, c'est à tes risques et périls...


----------



## friasc

Ilustres lexicomanos,

no se como decir en frances que alguien o varios habla/n por su propia cuenta, es decir independiente de los demas? ils parlent de leur propre condition?


----------



## chlapec

Suggestions: Chacun parle pour soi/ en son nom.


----------



## friasc

Ne parler que de soi même ?

parler par sa propre initiative?


----------



## chlapec

friasc said:


> Ne parler que de soi même ?


 
Esto sería que sólo habla sobre si mismo, sobre su propia persona.



> parler par sa propre initiative?


 
Esto sería que habla sin que nada ni nadie le fuerce a hacerlo.


----------



## Loredon

¡Hola Friasc!
Te propongo otras posibilidades, o sea:
1) Parler pour sa paroisse (parroquia)
2) Parler pour son compte personnel
3)Parler à des fins personnelles

Además:
Tus intentos: <<Ne parler que de soi-même>>,  yo diría que esa persona sólo concentra la conversación hacia si mismo.
2) <<Parler de sa condition>>: Tiene casi siempre una connotación social, tambien se puede aplicar al trabajo. << Parler de sa condition de travail>>
Esperando haberte ayudado un poco.


----------



## Carma Crystal

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour, 

comment diriez-vous 'ir por mi cuenta' ?  Je veux dire que je vais seule. Et j'aimerais qu'il soit une expression.

Une tentative très littéral: 'aller par mon compte' ou 'aller moi-même'

Merci

Carma Crystal


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Le contexte que tu donnes n'est pas bien précis. Ce n'est pas facile de répondre...

- Faire cavalier seul
- Partir tout(e) seul
- Partir de son côté (sans s'occuper des autres)
- Y aller par ses propres moyens

Si puedes precisar un poco más, nos sería realmente útil.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sophieteste

Bonsoir,

hablar por su propia cuenta peut tout simplement se traduire en français par:
"parler pour son propre compte"  
L'expression est usuelle et je ne vois pas pourquoi on se passerait des traductions littérales lorsqu'elles fonctionnent..


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





sophieteste said:


> "parler pour son propre compte"
> L'expression est usuelle


Usuelle ? Oui, peut-être mais beaucoup moins et moins naturelle que _parler pour soi_ proposée par chlapec dans le post 4.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Carma Crystal

Bonjour, 

perdón, doy más contexto: La profesora nos ha mandado ir al cine para ver una película. Toda la clase ha quedado para ir juntos, pero como yo no puedo a esa hora iré por mi cuenta.

J'espère que cela soit mieux.

Merci pour les expressions donnés au-dessus

Carma Crystal


----------



## sophieteste

"j'irai de mon côté", ou "j'irai par mes propres moyens"


----------



## Carma Crystal

Merci sophieteste, 

il a été très utile  ;7


----------



## Loredon

Hola: ¡Buenos días para todos!

<<Ir por su cuenta>>  también podríamos traducirlo por:

<< Faire cavalier seul.>>¿no?

Cordialmente,

Loredon


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Loredon said:


> <<Ir por su cuenta>>  también podríamos traducirlo por:
> 
> << Faire cavalier seul.>>¿no?


Sí claro... y estás de acuerdo con Gévy que lo propone en el post 9 .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Loredon said:


> Hola: ¡Buenos días para todos!
> <<Ir por su cuenta>>  también podríamos traducirlo por:
> << Faire cavalier seul.>>¿no?


C'est une des possibilités (cf Gévy ci-dessus) mais qui comporte une idée d'isolement volontaire, voire d'opposition par rapport au groupe qui n'a rien à voir avec le contexte proposé *par Carma Crystal* - dans ce cas j'en reste aux propositions de *sophieteste* : 
"j'irai de mon côté", ou "j'irai par mes propres moyens"


----------



## Loredon

¡Muchisimas gracias para todos, por sus aclaraciones!


¡hasta la próxima!

Cordialmente, 

Loredon


----------



## fermugica

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buen día, una pregunta.  ¿Cómo puedo preguntar en francés si debo buscar el alojamiento por mi propia cuenta? 
Se me ocurre "Dois-je chercher le logement à mon propre compte?" pero no sé. 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Como puedes ver uní tu pregunta a un hilo abierto sobre el mismo tema. Léelo desde el principio.

De todas las propuestas anteriores me quedaría con:
- par mes propres moyens.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## fermugica

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Salut, 

Comment dit-on ''por mi cuenta''?

Par example, ''He trabajado toda la tarde y lo he hecho todo por mi cuenta''. 

Mon essai: ''J'ai travaillé pendant tout le soir et je l'ai fait tout seul''

Je vous prie de remarquer si je me trompe. 

Merci!


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour, je propose:
"J'ai travaillé tout l'après-midi et j'ai dû tout faire sans aide".
Pour ce qui est de "la tarde", il faudrait *spécifier *de *quelle periode précise *de temps on parle.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chlapec said:


> "J'ai travaillé tout l'après-midi et j'ai dû tout faire sans aide".



Ojo, *chlapec*: la frase original puede tener un matiz de orgullo o de satisfacción que el uso del verbo "devoir" (_j'ai dû_) de tu propuesta, me temo convierte en reproche o lamento.

Creo que podríamos conservar la misma versión de *ilhermenauta*: ...*et je l'ai fait tout seul.*


----------



## ainamaria

Buenos días!

Como puedo decir. "voy a estudiar por mi cuenta"? Tengo que presentarme a un examen, pero no voy a matricularme a ningún curso para prepararme, sinó que me prepararé, estudiaré por mi cuenta.

Por lo que habeis dicho mas arriba se me ocurre "de mon côté". Estaria bien? Hay alguna expresión mas adecuada?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Diría:
- Je vais me présenter en candidat(e) libre.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

